# Instituto Bernabeu - Satellite Clinic Dublin



## Louise7-7 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all,
Just dropping a note here for anyone getting treatment abroad and looking for a satellite clinic in Dublin to do the scans. I would highly recommend femplus.ie in Blanchardstown. They fit me in at very short notice with no prior consultation needed. The cost is also reasonable.
Anyone else attending instituto bernabeu in Madrid?

Louise x


----------

